# Mixed Use with B&B and assembly



## Meadowbend99 (May 14, 2018)

Hi.  

I have a client turning a residential "Manor" house into a commercial venue.  They are turning the property into a wedding venue and we're building a Ballroom and Chapel on the site.  The existing Manor house is 2 stories with a grand staircase.  The house came with an elevator.  The house is listed as over 7,000 sf (gross).  They want to have functions in the house, like rehearsal dinners, corporate events, etc. with mingling and cocktails.  Upstairs they are turning the existing master suite into a Bride's Suite to prepare for the wedding, but the remaining 3 bedrooms they want to use as a B&B for the wedding party.  

I'm trying to determine if we'll need a sprinkler system.  The upstairs would be a R-3, and I thought being under 10 persons they may not be required to install a system, but looking at 2012 IFC it states a 13D system is required for R-3 under 16 persons.  

On the first level they will use the Dining, Formal living, and Study as space for events.  I'm not sure if it would fall under A-2 or A-3.  The rooms are furnished similar to a residential house with tables, chairs, grand piano, big overstuffed sofas and bar.  I haven't run the numbers yet, but ideally the space would be small enough to not require sprinkler systems for downstairs.

Anything I need to watch out for?  They really don't want to take away the elegance of the space with fire partitions or sprinkler systems if it can be avoided.


----------



## cda (May 14, 2018)

How do sprinklers take away elegance??


----------



## cda (May 14, 2018)

Which building and fire code and what year


----------



## Meadowbend99 (May 14, 2018)

_How do sprinklers take away elegance??  _Ha!

When incorporated in the build they can look elegant, when thrown in afterwards, not so much.

2012 IBC and 2012 IFC.


----------



## RLGA (May 14, 2018)

I'm assuming the 2012 I-Codes are applicable, since you mention the 2012 IFC.

Whether the first floor spaces are assembly occupancies are not depends on the occupant load. If they are classified as Group A, then the IEBC comes into play since it will be a change of occupancy. Even if not classified as a Group A, the IEBC will still apply as this is a change of occupancy without a change of occupancy classification. In either case involving the IEBC, it would be better to following the work area compliance method, as the prescriptive compliance method would require compliance with the IBC, unless approval is given by the building official to not fully comply per IEBC Section 407.1. If a change of occupancy is required and you use the prescriptive compliance method, then you'll have a Group A-2 fire area that exceeds 5,000 sq. ft. (based on the dining room with no fire barriers anywhere in the building), triggering the installation of a sprinkler system per IBC Section 903.2.1.2.

With only four guestrooms, the upper story can remain Group R-3. They may say that the total occupant load of the building and not just the sleeping area is more than 10 occupants, requiring a change of occupancy to Group R-1; however, I would suggest using the 2015 IBC, which clarified Group R-3 by including the description of a lodging house with five or fewer guestrooms. If the first floor does not need to be classified as Group A, then the entire structure can remain as Group R-3 per IBC Section 303.1.2; but if the guestrooms are required to be classified as Group R-1, then you'll need to sprinkler per IEBC Sections 1012.1.2 and 1012.2.1. Those sections require compliance with IBC Chapter 9, which requires all buildings to be sprinklered throughout with a Group R fire area, but it can be a 13D system if classified as Group R-3 or 13R system if classified as Group R-1. Chapter 11 of the 2012 IFC for existing buildings only requires the addition of sprinklers per Section 1103.5, and Group R is not considered a condition requiring them.


----------



## Meadowbend99 (May 15, 2018)

We will be applying for a change of occupancy classification.  

Once I omit exterior walls and chases the total square footage is 5,982.

Total Business:  3,013 SF (30 occupants)
Total Assembly (Unconcentrated):  1,602 SF  (107)  ALL ON THE FIRST LEVEL
Total Residential (R-3):  1,367 SF (7)  It's only 3 guestrooms  ALL ON THE SECOND LEVEL
Existing Attached Garage:  768 SF (3)  Will be used as storage, could be rated if need be.

Total Occupants:  147

Since the Business space is the main purpose, having a place to meet with potential clients and consulting.  The events are ancillary and seem to fit an A-3 classification more than an A-2 (there is no commercial kitchen, no place to "order" food).  I would think it closer to a funeral parlor/museum/library/art gallery type setting.  And then the overnight stays would be classified as R-3. 

With A-3, sprinkler systems are required if fire area exceeds 12,000 sf, fire area has occupant load of 300 or more, and fire area is located on a floor other than a level of exit discharge serving such occupancies.   So they would not need a sprinkler system for the assembly space.  Sound right?

For the R-3,  It would need a 13D system.  Would we be able to claim existing building if doing a change of occupancy?  My experience is you can't.  Since it wasn't a B&B before, it couldn't be called an existing R-3.  Would they be able to only install a 13D system in the R-3 designated areas and not the entirety of the building?  It says throughout, but is that throughout the building, or throughout the R-3 space?


----------



## cda (May 15, 2018)

""""""""""Would they be able to only install a 13D system in the R-3 designated areas and not the entirety of the building? It says throughout, but is that throughout the building, or throughout the R-3 space?"""""""""""


Entire Building

Plus sounds like an R-1


----------



## cda (May 15, 2018)

So there will never be catering in the building, for an event???????


----------



## Meadowbend99 (May 15, 2018)

R-1 is boarding house with more than 10 occupants  (are you suggesting we'd have to count total occupants for building?)
It says "containing sleeping units where the occupants are primarily transient in nature).  The majority of the time there will be no occupants utilizing this space.  
If they need to sprinkler the entire building just for the ability to use the bedrooms as guestrooms, they would probably hold on doing that.

No catering.  There will be a ballroom with full commercial kitchen next to this house.  They won't be doing sit down meals in this house, they'll do that in the ballroom.  They'll serve drinks and hors d'oeuvres, similar to what you would find at an upscale art gallery or museum party only it's fully furnished.


----------



## Meadowbend99 (May 15, 2018)

Thank you for your responses!


----------



## cda (May 15, 2018)

Meadowbend99 said:


> R-1 is boarding house with more than 10 occupants  (are you suggesting we'd have to count total occupants for building?)
> It says "containing sleeping units where the occupants are primarily transient in nature).  The majority of the time there will be no occupants utilizing this space.
> If they need to sprinkler the entire building just for the ability to use the bedrooms as guestrooms, they would probably hold on doing that.
> 
> No catering.  There will be a ballroom with full commercial kitchen next to this house.  They won't be doing sit down meals in this house, they'll do that in the ballroom.  They'll serve drinks and hors d'oeuvres, similar to what you would find at an upscale art gallery or museum party only it's fully furnished.




It is not a boarding house 

More motel/hotel.  R-1


----------

